# Kupfervorkommen



## Celticsstorm (2. August 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe gerade mal nach Kupfervorkommen geschaut und mir die Karte von Loch Modan anzeigen lassen, dort ist aber nur 1 Punkt angezeigt, ich weiß aber da ich da heute unterwegs war das dort überall verstreut welche sind.

Ich habe heute auch Blasc installiert, kommen die abgemindeten Kupfervorkommen jetzt irgendwann in die Karte oder bleibt das so?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß
Celtic


----------



## Abilalla (2. August 2007)

Ich meine, Blasc alleine reicht da nicht. Ich hab mir zusätzlich den Gatherer geholt, damit funktionierts bei mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da bekommst du dann auch angezeigt, wenn jemand aus der Gilde oder aus deiner grade bestehenden Gruppe mit Gatherer irgendwo irgendwas abbaut (also auch Kräuter).


----------



## Celticsstorm (3. August 2007)

Ja ja das ist mir schon klar. Es geht aber darum das es hier auf der homepage nicht angezeigt wird. Bei mir auf meiner Atlasmap zeigt er mir alle Vorkommen von Bergbau und auch von unseren Kräutersammlern.

Es geht mir aber darum das hier auf buffed.de wenn man die Karte z.B. von Loch Modan sich anschaut wegen Kupfervorkommen nur 1 angezeigt wird.
Das meinte ich mit meiner frage, sorry wenn sie falsch gestellt war.


----------



## Isegrim (3. August 2007)

Celticstorm, kannst du bitte mal den Link geben, auf dem nur das eine Kupfervorkommen angezeigt wird? Ich bekomm leider nur einen Datenbankfehler, wenn ich nach „Kupfervorkommen“ suche. Scheint mit einigen Metallen so zu sein.


----------



## Celticsstorm (3. August 2007)

Wie ich das jetzt verlinke weiß ich nicht das das eine art "popupkarte" ist.

Ich bin so dazu gekommen:

Kupfererz

abgebaut in
Kupfervorkommen

und dann Loch Modan (Karte) angeklickt.


----------



## Celticsstorm (13. August 2007)

Der fehler tritt immer noch auf.

Weiter werden nur 5 Gebiete angezeigt wo es Kupfervorkommen gibt, was ja nicht stimmt.


@off topic

Welche Daten übertrage ich noch außer meiner Chardaten.
Werden DAten von Kills etc. von mir in die Datenbank mit aufgenommen?
Also beeinflusse ich sogesehen mit den Daten die ihr sammelt auch die % der droprate die bei Buffed angezeigt werden?

Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2007)

Celticsstorm schrieb:


> Der fehler tritt immer noch auf.
> 
> Weiter werden nur 5 Gebiete angezeigt wo es Kupfervorkommen gibt, was ja nicht stimmt.
> @off topic
> ...




Zum Problem: Der Profiler wird zur Zeit überarbeitet.
Zur Frage: Sofern du die Wissensdatenbank aktiviert hast, werden solche Daten natürlich übertragen.


----------



## Celticsstorm (13. August 2007)

Wo aktiviere ich denn die Datenbank? Ich finde nur die Charakterupload.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2007)

Celticsstorm schrieb:


> Wo aktiviere ich denn die Datenbank? Ich finde nur die Charakterupload.



Hab grad noch mal nachgeschaut - die Wissensdatenbank ist standardmäßig aktiv.


----------

